# DVD Editing Software



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What is the best DVD editing software? I want to be able to cut out particular scenes to clean up a movie... make it G rated, so to speak.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

DVD shrink is fast, free, and easy for what you're trying to accomplish. Just use the splice function to cut separate titles around the offending scenes. But, I'm sure there are many others out there.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks... I have downloaded and will check it out.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Sonnie, I have downloaded movies from my camcorder to my computor using only the microsoft media player & edited them before burning to a DVD Disk. Don't know if this helps, but editing was very easy.


----------

